# Fish ate 420 plant material should I worry?



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lets just say that a accident occurred in one of my tanks and some plant matter was clumsily knocked in to my tank and my 6 inch barred midas ate some 420 plant bud that was busted , think he'll be alright been like 30 min and he seems fine but thought i'd ask

this is the second freak thing i have knocked in one of my tanks first one was a cup of coffee.... no deaths but this one i have no idea , im hoping he will just get the munchies but someone else has had to have had this happen.... right 

well either way , thoughts other than dont set your chronic on the top of your tank would be appreciated..

and also I was totally blown away but he seemed to be quite happy eating it as i scrambled to find a net


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Hmmmm super relaxed and hungry?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

he seems fine i think maybe Im reading to much into it but i for sure saw him eat it so i wasnt too sure on the affects of thc on a fish, tank has been drained and he has been relocated to a new tank until i can clean up the mess.....


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

nothing you can do now but i wouldnt worry. Im sure its alot for the size of fish but ive never heard of a o.d. Ever occuring these things happen with dogs alot and the vet just tells people to wait it out. Heck more likely to die from caffiene than t.h.c.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

coffee was a while ago , this midas just so happens to live where i set alot of stupid stuff on top as i walk through the kitchen and accidents happen

gonna have to try harder not to put dumb stuff on top of tank.... I had just made a joke about the coffee incident like 2 days ago now a g of bc's finest , 

smh at myself


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just don't leave a bag of cookie ontop of the tank, he may try to jump out to get at the munchies! Lol...
I put stuff ontop of my tank that's beside the kitchen and my Africans always think its food. I heard one of them bonk themself on the lid trying to get at my sandwich once.. lol. Ur not alone.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well the big guy is fine i think its safe to say the crisis is over mods feel free to close the thread ... thanks for all your assistance everyone , and i dont know how this pig could get the munchies he always seems to have them....

* mods please close thread thanks again*


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Did the coffee cause your Ph to go way down in your tank, just curious. How did you fix tha? Just relate and big water change? I am asking because I am veyr clumpsy and it sounds like something I may do. LOL Thank you.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dont recall even testing i just drained the tank washed the decor and gear and set up all over again, as soon as it went sploosh i pulled plugs and started netting fish , i have alot of tanks up so i just relocate fish here and there as i need/have to ...

but i was freaking out lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

was he swimming really slow????????????????hahahahahaha


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

naw no ill affects whatsoever , hes back in his regular tank , same old same


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

No advice, but this is just too funny.

However, for anyone with non-wet-pets, 420 is very toxic for dogs and cats and other fuzzy species. My friend's dog ate a joint and cost them a fair chunk of change at the vet.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Elle said:


> No advice, but this is just too funny.
> 
> However, for anyone with non-wet-pets, 420 is very toxic for dogs and cats and other fuzzy species. My friend's dog ate a joint and cost them a fair chunk of change at the vet.


Deer seem to like it


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

very interesting...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> lets just say that a accident occurred in one of my tanks and some plant matter was clumsily knocked in to my tank and my 6 inch barred midas ate some 420 plant bud that was busted , think he'll be alright been like 30 min and he seems fine but thought i'd ask


Smoke the fish!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

alas this midas male was sold after killing off my green terror pair..., apparently it didnt mellow him out at all,


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Next time hotbox the tank by blowing into the bubbler

That'll make em chill out and eat more


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> alas this midas male was sold after killing off my green terror pair..., apparently it didnt mellow him out at all,


The outburst of anger towards the green terror pair was solely due to the withdrawal symptoms from its consumption of said plant material.
Very addictive violent inducing drug similar to coca cola...( remember the hippies ) ...this is why one should stick to alcohol, tobacco and prescription drugs as the government knows best .its easily accessible and can be consumed any time of the day and night ....not just at 420........

drugs are no laughing matter :bigsmile:

Hinterland Who's Who - comedy - YouTube


----------

